# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Head-mounted displays or helmet mounted displays, HMD >  Vufine, handsfree wearable display, Vufine, Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Vufine, Inc.

"Vufine+: The Next Evolution in Wearable Displays" on Kickstarter

"Vufine, Inc., smart wearables, Sunnyvale, California, USA" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

VUFINE Reactions at TechCrunch Disrupt 2015

Published on May 8, 2015




> Watch people's first reactions to VUFINE, a wearable 720P HDMI display.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing: Vufine+

Published on Nov 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Vufine+ Kickstarter video

Published on Nov 3, 2016




> The Kickstarter premier of Vufine+!

----------


## Airicist

Vufine+: wearable displays, simplified

Published on Jun 30, 2017




> Vufine+ is a high definition, wearable display that seamlessly integrates with your technology, truly unlocking its full potential. 
> 
> Whether for your smartphone, laptop or drone, Vufine+ connects via HDMI cable to provide a second monitor or mirrored display. Use Vufine+ anywhere you need an extra screen without taking your eyes off the world around you.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & review- Vufine - Wearable Display HD Smart Glasses! For Drones, FPV, Phone, etc!

Published on Feb 20, 2018




> Today we unbox and test out Vufine! This $199 accessory allows you to view your phone on the side of your view! Its literally a picture in picture option in real life! 
> 
> Vufine is a high definition, wearable display that allows you to enjoy the functionality of your current technology in a handsfree environment. Vufine is great for piloting drones, operating remote cameras, playing location-based games and dozens of other uses. Neither virtual reality nor augmented reality, Vufine is a new approach to wearables that focuses on the primary component of both devices: the display. We believe your technology is smart enough, you simply need new ways to experience it. Vufine attaches to glasses via magnetic docking station and connects with an HDMI cable to avoid latency issues and preserve battery life. Powered by an internal battery, Vufine lasts for approx. 90 minutes and is capable of charging while in use for extended activity. *The Vufine Standard model does not offer display modes or left eye compatibility. The Vufine Standard is compatible with all Vufine and Vufine+ accessories.

----------

